# Fixing up a ring... In a barn that isn't yours.



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Last fall I started working on the arena at my barn. It's been used as a turn out for years so it was COVERED in leaves, the branches were all overgrown, there is a hump where the fence used to be and holes from the horses used to roll and eat. I've taken care of everything that I can do myself, now I'm ready to have it leveled. I think the job is too big for a quad with a plow and a drag. Turns out my girlfriends roller derby friend's husband (you still with me?) does landscaping landscaping and excovating!!! I tell the barn owner and she was fine with him coming down and doing the work. This morning he comes to evaluate it and told me $300 to level and grade the ring. Fair enough, I have to pay him for his time, plus the gas to run the bob cat AND to get it here. 

I explained it to the BO while we were on trail today and she got a little weird about me pay to fix her arena and that the grass is soft enough to ride on (which the grass isn't level either and my mare has navicular and should be ridden on soft surfaces). I told her I didn't mind fixing it up since I'm the one who wants it and that I'd be the one mostly using it. 

Personally, I have NO problem paying for it. I'm not leaving this barn anytime soon. The BO and I get along really well, my horse has a HUGE paddock (it's the ring, which a little larger then a dressage ring, and I trust the BO. I know that if I ever do leave I'd be loosing out on that money and that's ok. 

Is it weird that I'm paying for it? Do you think $300 is reasonable?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

As far as cost, $300 is reasonable. Rule of thumb around here for grading is $100/hour (including travel time).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

$300 sounds reasonable....and if you want to use MY arena, you are welcome to pay to have it leveled!! I think you are very generous to do this for her!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

greentree said:


> $300 sounds reasonable....and if you want to use MY arena, you are welcome to pay to have it leveled!! I think you are very generous to do this for her!


See, I don't even think of it as doing it for her. I'm doing it for my benefit. She NEVER rides in the arena, or in the grassy area for they matter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

If you think BO reacted a bit funny perhaps she just isn't sure about any issues about the money involved. 

You could write up a simple contract (in duplicate - one each) saying on BOs part it is ok for you to do X work (be specific) and on your side you are happy to pay for said work with full understanding you do not expect it to be refunded or set against your board. Maybe cover that the board is not finishing any time too soon!! Both sign both copies.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Maybe she thought you were bringing it up because you wanted her to pay for it. But 300$ sounds very reasonable and having access to a proper riding area is so important. I'd do the same and be happy to pay for it! I probably wouldn't tell the BO how much it's costing unless he asked though.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I'd do the same. A good area for riding is so important, and if you think you'll be boarding there for awhile, go for it. I don't think $300 is bad at all. $100 an hour is about the going rate here too for that type of thing, I think.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

$300 is completely reasonable and more than worth it to have a safe, level place to ride. I really like ShirtHotTeez idea of a simple contract (but we all know how I feel about contracts ;-)) so that your BO isn't worrying you're going to ask for the money back at some point. That may be why she acted weird, or she thought you were asking her to pay for it in a roundabout way.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

So this morning I texted her seeing if she could ask some people she's friendly with down the block if they could do it. They did my friends arena. Her response was "they don't do anything for free" and "I don't think it has to be done with a bobcat". I guess when she heard I had a friend who could do it equaled free to her? We left it off as she would contact a friend of hers with a quad and a drag and we will drag it to see what happens. I already know the drag isn't going to do jack, but I figured it would appease her. 

When we discussed it on our trail ride I was very clear about NOT expecting anything in return for having the arena leveled. If I get the oppertunity I will be sure to bring it up again. I'm trying to no be to pushy, but show her it's something I really want. 

Worst case I'll have to take my horse a few houses down to my friends place. The trade off there is that I will have to ride one (or both) of her horses also. There are also several other barns I could pay to ride at. That's worst case scenario.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok, so her friend texted back. We can use the drag, but not the quad. So then I'd have to find a way to hook it to my jeep renegade. Then the BO suggest I call my sister fiancé and ask to use his truck and have him help me fix the ring. I half heartedly agree but used the oppertunity to say.... "Yeah, that's true. Really though, I know it sounds crazy but I'm more then willing and happy to pay my friend to do it. It's money in his pocket, I (and anyone else) have a nice soft and even place to ride, it's another selling point for you if you want another boarder. And of course I do not expect any sort repayment out anything."

That was over and hour ago.,. Not its wait and see
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Wow....
I get _*you*_ are willing to foot the expense for the ring grading, leveling work....
_You're very generous..._

Does your B/O _not get _that putting a heavy truck pulling a "drag" is going to compact and rut the ground worse than you already have?
Not a fix or even helpful....
Drags do just that....drag! They don't level and fix bad terrain needing grading work and soil tilling to rid grass.
I also saw the "while you're at it & truck is here _they_ can help do the work"......:icon_rolleyes:

_Me, I would head down the street to your friends place._
Not need to deal with the B/O comments of inferring other work done at your time and expense and anothers back helping complete...

$300 is a lot of rides in a arena needing paid for to use....
Save your money for something that you can own, take with you when you move to another facility....
Horses always have a bucket list of "wants" to fulfill....
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

It is getting complicated. I might just forget the whole thing at this point. 

If the BO wasn't being so difficult it would have been a great idea for everyone involved.

At my work there is a flat spot in a field that I take care of, at my time and expense. I seed it, fertilize it, special mow it with the mower not the bush hog. 
I bought fence markers and letters and made myself a dressage ring. Only problem I have is trying to keep other drivers off it. They are welcome to use it when they are doing dressage. But they fail to see that when it is soft and they go around it at 90mph, they will ruin it. and once it is ruined that is it, it is ruined,


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

We all see the added value of improving the usability of the arena BUT, you handled it all wrong. You should of talked with her about your desire before you did anything. BOs, myself included can easily get our knickers in a twist when boarders tell us how to run our business. Where are the horses that use it going to be turned out? Routine maintenance?
just my 2 cents.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Life is easier for everyone when barn owners aren't too precious JMO


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Taffy, I think I'm going to put it on the back burner. I said my piece already, she knows I'm willing to pay for it and that I need her ok. 

LHP, this has been in the works since October when my friend was boarding there. My friend was taking dressage lessons and didn't want to ride on the grass because it was uneven, plus she could take evening lessons because there is a light that lights the arena REALLY well. My friend has since moved, but I've continued to work on the ring. The BO even helped pull the fence down that divided it. We have talked several times about how to level it and who to talk with. My horse is turned out in that arena and she'd still be kept in there. I'd be doing the mantience, of course. If she used the ring 1 time all year that would be a lot, she strictly trail rides. To me where I went wrong is telling her the price. She is all about it if I can get it for free, if my friend comes over with her quad, if her friend loans us her drag, and if my sister boyfriend comes over with his pickup truck. Those were her suggestions on how to fit it. 

SHT, I'm not sure what you mean? 



So, like I said.... Balls in her court at this point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Seemed to me you made a straightforward offer and the B0 turned it into a difficult and convoluted exercise. Her attitude comes across as picky and 'precious' (how do i describe that - its all about not upsetting her, 'getting her knickers in a twist' to use percherons saying - when your proposal was an advantage to her as well as you.) And why she is worrying about the money when you said you would pay .. her loss


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Life is easier for everyone when barn owners aren't too precious JMO


Yes! Sigh... my BO is a micro-manager. Right down to deciding that what I was trying to feed my horse wasn't working feeding something else without asking me. It's not that I can't do things there, but EVERYTHING has to go through him. I turned out my horse yesterday because the BO was at church and when I went in later and he was at the barn, he was very grumpy. Presumably because they don't like it if my horse is out and theirs aren't. But I don't see it as my responsibility to turn out their horses (and lord knows they wouldn't want me to! but they prefer that my horse stays cooped up because theirs are). Also, Harley will soon be moving to my property and so I want to start separating him from the herd whenever possible. He's already a little too herd bound for my taste.

Anyway, sorry for the rant but I agree with ShirtHotTeez - some BOs just feel they have to be in control of everything, and you know what? If it was me, I'd want to have control over my property too. It sounds like your BO just prefers it when changes are her idea. Give her time, she may give in. If she doesn't say anything in the next few weeks, maybe mention it again in a very nice way and ask if she's had a chance to think it over and that you'd be happy to take on the expense. 

Early on, when I started boarding there, I made sure to tell my BO that I know it isn't a money-making venture to board horses and that they shouldn't ever hesitate to ask me to pay for extras. When they had to get more hay, I paid 700$ up front for (despite the fact that it was supposed to be included in the monthly board at first, but they changed their minds). 

I emailed my BO this article to let them know that I understand the work and expenses that go into a boarding facility: The Truth in Boarding Barns |

Maybe just let her know you're really happy with having your horse there and would rather not move just to get access to an indoor arena so it's win-win. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

She could think you will want something for it later or are going to hold it over her head. It's her property and if she doesn't want it done, that's that. It doesn't matter if you disagree, if you want to have a perfect set up the ultimate answer is always to get your own place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Acadianartist said:


> Yes! Sigh... my BO is a micro-manager. Right down to deciding that what I was trying to feed my horse wasn't working feeding something else without asking me. It's not that I can't do things there, but EVERYTHING has to go through him. I turned out my horse yesterday because the BO was at church and when I went in later and he was at the barn, he was very grumpy. Presumably because they don't like it if my horse is out and theirs aren't. But I don't see it as my responsibility to turn out their horses (and lord knows they wouldn't want me to! but they prefer that my horse stays cooped up because theirs are). Also, Harley will soon be moving to my property and so I want to start separating him from the herd whenever possible. He's already a little too herd bound for my taste.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the rant but I agree with ShirtHotTeez - some BOs just feel they have to be in control of everything, and you know what? If it was me, I'd want to have control over my property too. It sounds like your BO just prefers it when changes are her idea. Give her time, she may give in. If she doesn't say anything in the next few weeks, maybe mention it again in a very nice way and ask if she's had a chance to think it over and that you'd be happy to take on the expense. ...


Yes, it is absolutely reasonable to have control of your own property. That is why you set out conditions before hand. The boarder knows what can, or cant be done. But micro managing? NO. No no no. If I ask BOs advice fine, but don't go overriding my decisions willy nilly, and changing my horse's feed regime. If BO is worried about something I'm doing.. discuss it with me. If it is within your guidelines that you can turn your horse out, then BO has no business bringing him in, in the normal scheme of things (urgent matters aside). One place I was at would sometimes move the whole mob to a new paddock, but all he was doing was open gate and let them all through. That was ok.

Control over property is not control over you, your horse, your decisions. And when you are offering a service such as boarding to people you have to allow that people don't think like you and allow room for them to be themselves to enjoy their horses/board/riding.

If hay is included in the cost I would expect it fed out in such a way that all the horses get their share without having to fight for it. I would expect that the BO has costed it properly and doesn't suddenly want more money because they messed up. Obviously that cost will be reviewed each season.

IMO OP made a reasonable request. The BO seems to be a real ditherer. From the outside it looks like a great deal for all concerned. If BO has a reason not to make the arena, she should just say so and be done with it instead of waffling around this way.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Funny thing is she really isn't a micromanager! She'll feed whatever I tell her to, she'll bring my horse in if I ask, and if I'm away for a day she doesn't mind if skip a day cleaning (in the colder months of course). Her only two barn rules are 1. Ride with a helmet and 2. Nobody under 18. I'd also say that we are pretty good friends. I bring my dog to the barn and our dogs play together, she loves hearing my nursing stories, she always chases me to the car with the newest cheesecake or soup she's made (she lives alone) and she just gave me a whole bunch of movies. Also, from knowing her she is a STRAIGHT shooter. If she has something to say, she says it! She is always asking "why do you think she needs that blanket?" or "why does this grain have so much protein?".... Or telling the neighbor she is an absolute nutcase right to her face! :lol: if she is upset with my she would have said something. And she isn't acting upset with me, everything has been ship shape since I've asked. 

I truly think the "problem" is she thinks is too expensive. She wall all aboard when she thought this was going to be free. Once I brought up the money then it got iffy. 

I think I may start looking around for a place where I can pay a monthly fee to use the arena, or a "pay per use", then the intermittent times i ride before work or whatever I'll use the grass and keep it light and easy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Just tell her it is free. It is Free to her after all.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Hell I want someone to come redo MY arena for only 300.... Lucky duck lol


----------

